# No food before neutering question...Help please!



## SnowPhony (7 April 2015)

My cat is booked in to be neutered tomorrow. He's on adlib dry food which I filled before heading to work today. I was told no food night before after 8-9 by one nurse. The text I had today says 6pm. I've been unexpectedly called out and won't be home until probably 11 so can't take food away. He's probably eaten most if not all by now but is it best to reschedule just in case?


----------



## PorkChop (7 April 2015)

Don't panic, he will be fine - just take away any food that is left when you get home, no need to reschedule.


----------



## SnowPhony (7 April 2015)

Thank you! Seen some places say they are fine after midnight but I did have a panic!


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (7 April 2015)

SnowPhony said:



			My cat is booked in to be neutered tomorrow. He's on adlib dry food which I filled before heading to work today. I was told no food night before after 8-9 by one nurse. The text I had today says 6pm. I've been unexpectedly called out and won't be home until probably 11 so can't take food away. He's probably eaten most if not all by now but is it best to reschedule just in case? 

Click to expand...

 yes  cancel it and re book it  he must not go under general with food in his stomach.

Cats will be sick if they go under general with food in them and they can choke.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (7 April 2015)

LJR said:



			Don't panic, he will be fine - just take away any food that is left when you get home, no need to reschedule.
		
Click to expand...


No he will no be fine this is wrong information


----------



## Sandstone1 (7 April 2015)

I Think most vets now say no food after midnight which would give 8 hours at least before op so he should be fine. Phone vet to check if worried.


----------



## SnowPhony (7 April 2015)

A google search has come up with so many different times....6pm, 8pm, 10pm and midnight. Pretty sure most food will be gone by now anyway and he trickle feeds rather than eats a big meal at once but really don't want a dead kitty!


----------



## twiggy2 (7 April 2015)

No food after a set time is to reduce the risk under GA, at work the policy is no food after 7pm and for routine surgery it helps to be able to be flexible with what order they are done in case emergencies come in, if animals are fed until 9pm we will still do them but they will wait till later in the day.
Can you phone your vets before you travel tomorrow and explain? they will then be able to say yes or no and at work we would say no as for a routine precedure the risk is not worth it


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (7 April 2015)

twiggy2 said:



			No food after a set time is to reduce the risk under GA, at work the policy is no food after 7pm and for routine surgery it helps to be able to be flexible with what order they are done in case emergencies come in, if animals are fed until 9pm we will still do them but they will wait till later in the day.
Can you phone your vets before you travel tomorrow and explain? they will then be able to say yes or no and at work we would say no as for a routine precedure the risk is not worth it
		
Click to expand...

here here - our vets say not after 8pm - but they are so busy you very rarely will get it done on that day as they will have other ops so cannot wait till later in the day, also it means the cat cannot be returned that day so the owner or charity have to pay for the night stay for the animal.


----------



## SusieT (7 April 2015)

he will be fine - check with vets in am if concerned


----------



## Umbongo (7 April 2015)

My practice say no food after 9pm, but would allow the operation if the food was taken away before midnight as we don't start operations until 11am anyway (after morning consults). Depends on the practice rules, and how early they start operating. I would ring and let them know the situation, but for a routine operation it may not be worth the risk.


----------



## Archangel (7 April 2015)

I would ring the vet in the morning and ask their advice.  I would not take the risk myself.


----------



## 3OldPonies (8 April 2015)

I was told nothing for 12 hours before, and to let the vets know when dropping off when he last ate so they could plan which animal went first according to when they last had munchies.  There was always someone who let their cat or dog have a few bix at bedtime!!!!!!  So that poor mite would be scheduled last on the list.  While the ones that had been longest without went first.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (8 April 2015)

SusieT said:



			he will be fine - check with vets in am if concerned
		
Click to expand...


 That is like saying nothing will happened guaranteed -  which is incorrect sorry to say.  I would never state this as fact when I know different........... One cat vomited during the surgery the other died  due to choking  during surgery.  All down to the person covering my foster cats feeding them  a  bowl of biscuits for the night 

OP call your vets as they  prob say to re schedule the appointment - do you really want to risk your cats life????


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (8 April 2015)

Could you call vet and see what they say? May be they can move him to later in the day to give him more time?


----------



## SnowPhony (8 April 2015)

Took him in and explained he was given food early in the morning before I went to work to help himself to as normal but that I was home late so couldn't guarantee when he last ate except he definitely had no food left at 11. Vet was unconcerned and no issue whatsoever. He's home and happy like he hasn't even had an op


----------

